# my 4 week old baby constantly wants bf



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi my daughter who is 4 weeks old has been bf right from the start and taken to it well.
The last few days she has wanted to feed almost constantly only short
gaps in between. I feel like she isn't getting enough. My midwife said this 
is normal and can sometimes be a growth spurt looking back she was like
this at 2 weeks so maybe it is a growth spurt. If it carrys on should I 
consider formula or should I see how it goes with bf. I feel mean on
her if she isn't satisfied with bf ,I feel she might be more content on
formula. Sorry I'm so undecided.
p.s I do love bf and so does aimee
but I would rather she was happy. 
xx kitxx & aimee xx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Kitty

Yes it does sound like another growth spurt..her feeding will settle down again but maybe a few days-week.

Ideally you should continue with the bf..she is feeding more so that you produce more for her.

However, you need to do whats best for you. You have given your baby 4 weeks which is great. I know a few mums who combine both and they feel much happier and their baby's are settled.

There isn't a right or wrong answer. BF is best for you and your baby..but in the real word you know your baby and if you feel that she isn't settled on bf alone then do what YOU feel is right. 

If you introduce a bottle it doesn't have to be formula you could express milk for her. The bottles initially should be given to her by someone else so that she learns that she has BM of you and a bottle  from someone else. Once she is happy taking both you can give her a bottle yourself and bf at another feed. 

Come back to me if you need any further help.

Jxx


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Thank you jeanette for your reply the other day. aimee has 
speeded up my milk supply by demanding more and she seems so much
better today. I did get a tub of formula ready to use but I haven't 
used any yet. I am keeping on with the bf much to aimees delight
I reckon. I knew it wouldn't be easy it is worth it and getting advice
is very helpful thanks xxkitxx


----------

